# Millenium M7 Microlite



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any light they can shed on this stand? Looks super light, pretty small, and I just pulled the trigger on it. I can't find any reviews anywhere though!


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

I've looked all over and couldn't find any reviews either. I was debating between the M7 and Hawk Helium and ended up getting a smoking deal on the Helium so went ahead and ordered it. I may still end up getting an M7 if it comes in as light as advertised even though I do like the Helium so far. I will say that the small platform isn't going to be a problem after sitting in the Helium. Wish I could offer something about the M7 but I look forward to hearing your thoughts once you get it.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

alloutsmith3 said:


> I've looked all over and couldn't find any reviews either. I was debating between the M7 and Hawk Helium and ended up getting a smoking deal on the Helium so went ahead and ordered it. I may still end up getting an M7 if it comes in as light as advertised even though I do like the Helium so far. I will say that the small platform isn't going to be a problem after sitting in the Helium. Wish I could offer something about the M7 but I look forward to hearing your thoughts once you get it.


the helium looks pretty sweet. What sticks/ carrying system are you using with it?


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ill definitely post a review when it comes in since the internet seems to be lacking a good review of it.


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> the helium looks pretty sweet. What sticks/ carrying system are you using with it?


Just playing around with the Helium it seems like its going to be a really good stand and I ended up getting it for $90 shipped so that didn't hurt. I'm going to be giving the Cranky Flip Sticks a try this year. They are heavier than most other options but where rock solid when I had them on the tree. If the weight from them gets to be too much for the longer hikes in on public I may give the Hawk Razor sticks a try. Not sure on what carrying system I'm going to use yet, still searching the commercially available options along with maybe doing something custom made.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

It came in today and is awesome. While its got a small platform, i realized that when buying it. When sitting in a normal position my toes were right at the tip of the stand. Plenty of room to stand and move aroudn though, even with the seat down. It is as light as advertised also. Without the strap, it weighed 8.7 lbs on my scale and is night and day difference even from my lone wolf assault.


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> It came in today and is awesome. While its got a small platform, i realized that when buying it. When sitting in a normal position my toes were right at the tip of the stand. Plenty of room to stand and move aroudn though, even with the seat down. It is as light as advertised also. Without the strap, it weighed 8.7 lbs on my scale and is night and day difference even from my lone wolf assault.


Damn, now I'm probably going to have to order one lol. The Helium is nice but I'm looking to shave every ounce I can for those long walks into public ground. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

alloutsmith3 said:


> Damn, now I'm probably going to have to order one lol. The Helium is nice but I'm looking to shave every ounce I can for those long walks into public ground. Thanks for the review!


Here's a few pics. I'm 6'0" and wear size 11.5 shoes.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

have you weighed it


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

He said it was 8.7lbs.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

didn't see that, Im glad it weighs what its supposed too, might have to get one


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

jace said:


> didn't see that, Im glad it weighs what its supposed too, might have to get one


I would highly recommend it. The thing that sold me on it the most was holding it next to a lone wolf assault and seeing the huge difference. about 4 lbs or 50% of the total stand weight of the millennium. I am going to attach cam cleats and ropes like the muddy sticks use to replace the mounting bracket that comes with it and hopefully shed 1/2 a lb and make it quieter. 

It would be lights out if they made a foot rest for it, just to give you the option to stretch your fee out a little at times.


----------



## WV Lungbuster (Dec 1, 2011)

Pittstate23 said:


> I would highly recommend it. The thing that sold me on it the most was holding it next to a lone wolf assault and seeing the huge difference. about 4 lbs or 50% of the total stand weight of the millennium. I am going to attach cam cleats and ropes like the muddy sticks use to replace the mounting bracket that comes with it and hopefully shed 1/2 a lb and make it quieter.
> 
> It would be lights out if they made a foot rest for it, just to give you the option to stretch your fee out a little at times.


What do you mean quieter. As in setting it up, or does the stand make noise with the factory bracket while maneuvering around on the stand? How comfortable is the seat?


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

WV Lungbuster said:


> What do you mean quieter. As in setting it up, or does the stand make noise with the factory bracket while maneuvering around on the stand? How comfortable is the seat?


The seat is plenty comfortable for a half day sit but I wouldn't wanna be in it all day. It's 10x better than a metal seat with a foam cushion but doesn't compare to the large millennium seats with a backrest. It didn't appear loud but anytime you can eliminate metal on metal (receiver bracket to the stand) your going to eliminate possibility for noise, not to mention the receiver bracket is a moving metal part until the stand is set in the tree which will make noise setting up and potentially walking in, where a rope system would eliminate that.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

WV Lungbuster said:


> What do you mean quieter. As in setting it up, or does the stand make noise with the factory bracket while maneuvering around on the stand? How comfortable is the seat?


The seat is plenty comfortable for a half day sit but I wouldn't wanna be in it all day. It's 10x better than a metal seat with a foam cushion but doesn't compare to the large millennium seats with a backrest. It didn't appear loud but anytime you can eliminate metal on metal (receiver bracket to the stand) your going to eliminate possibility for noise, not to mention the receiver bracket is a moving metal part until the stand is set in the tree which will make noise setting up and potentially walking in, where a rope system would eliminate that.


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> Here's a few pics. I'm 6'0" and wear size 11.5 shoes.


Definitely going to have to order one. I should save around 3 lbs or so and as comfortable as the Helium seat is I'm sure the M7's will be even more comfortable.


----------



## WV Lungbuster (Dec 1, 2011)

Pittstate23 said:


> The seat is plenty comfortable for a half day sit but I wouldn't wanna be in it all day. It's 10x better than a metal seat with a foam cushion but doesn't compare to the large millennium seats with a backrest. It didn't appear loud but anytime you can eliminate metal on metal (receiver bracket to the stand) your going to eliminate possibility for noise, not to mention the receiver bracket is a moving metal part until the stand is set in the tree which will make noise setting up and potentially walking in, where a rope system would eliminate that.


Awesome thanks for the info


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i've had my eye on both of these stands. i use a lw alpha for my portable rig. lighter is always nicer. sure would benefit from some foot rests though.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

dt5150 said:


> i've had my eye on both of these stands. i use a lw alpha for my portable rig. lighter is always nicer. sure would benefit from some foot rests though.


thats my biggest wish for this stand. I think I'm going to have one custom fabbed. I'm thinking the dual style like lone wolf uses to cut down on weight as apposed to the style used on most stands that is all one piece.


----------



## Flee103 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I've been searching everywhere for reviews. You sold me on it. I'm a little worried about any noise in the cold. I have a lone wolf sit and climb(for sale soon) and I love it because it's dead quiet and the base will absolutely never slip. It's just that I want to try sticks and a hang on. I'm thinking about using lone wolfs hang hook just to make it easier to get hung. And I probably won't use the bracket either. Maybe add versa buttons or make some.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Any new reviews or info to add on the M7? Anyone have some latest real time seat time opinions and observations?

I love these type of seats, have various Mil and knock offs with that same type. No more flat type with cushions for me. 
The tiny platform is no issue, have a couple of Lockon Windwalkers about the same size I would guess.
But for an average guy, is that M7 seat deep enough where you can relax against the tree?

I've been thinking more and more of fabbing some seat frames similar to the M7 and adding a Hazmore net. Along with Versabuttons for hanging with a rope, I think that type of frame to replace current seats on my Lone Wolf, Windwalkers, and other alum hang-on types would be the perfect storm.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I spent quite a bit of time hunting with the m7 this year.The seat is a huge improvement and the platform size isn't bad.The only downfall is that it has to be a perfectly strait tree.


----------



## bnugget (Oct 14, 2011)

I finally got an afternoon hunt in yesterday in my M60...*** was I waiting for? By far it is the most comfortable seat I've ever hunted on...I believe the M7 is just a smaller/lighter model for more mobility.


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

dougell said:


> I spent quite a bit of time hunting with the m7 this year.The seat is a huge improvement and the platform size isn't bad.The only downfall is that it has to be a perfectly strait tree.


Are you saying anything other then straight and it won't work? Not level? Doesn't grip to the tree?


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

There is no leveling feature on the stand. The LW stick quiver fits it i have 4 sticks on it. No problem with grip on tree it sits in the bracket, very stable, but it needs a footrest. Trying to come with something that works for it. I have a old Gorilla seat that i put over it makes it comfortable


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Pittstate23 said:


> Here's a few pics. I'm 6'0" and wear size 11.5 shoes.


i'll stick with the larger platform stand. i'm 6'2 and were size 12 in boots.


----------



## Big10 (Jan 30, 2009)

I recently purchased one and was a little worried about the size before I bought it. I'm 5' 9", 180, size 12 boot. Hunted out of it yesterday for 3 hours. It's very comfortable, stable, quiet, and the platform size was not an issue. I would have no problem doing a 5-6 hour sit in it. I love the weight. Easy to carry and super easy to hang. I am completely satisfied with my purchase. If you have to be mobile, or can't leave a stand out overnight, buy one.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Owners.. What's your take on that mini receiver? Good bad easy quiet?


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

highhunting 38 said:


> There is no leveling feature on the stand. The LW stick quiver fits it i have 4 sticks on it. No problem with grip on tree it sits in the bracket, very stable, but it needs a footrest. Trying to come with something that works for it. I have a old Gorilla seat that i put over it makes it comfortable



Highhunting.... would love to see some pics how you mount that LW stick quiver. Do you think there is a way to get those sticks out the quiver quietly one at a time as you go up the tree? Always looking for the best fastest quietest one trip up the tree with stand and sticks, in the morning darkness. Bow is on ground with pull rope. Fanny pack on my side. Backpacks on ground on pull rope is a recipe for getting blown, they carry and leave too much scent on the ground in our damp humid climate here. 

I'm aware and have done most all the other methods of climbing stick use, just not with that particular LW quiver. Before I spend $40, need a few more details. Thanks much.


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

No way to climb and pull sticks out as you climb. The quiver would pull free. I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## Big10 (Jan 30, 2009)

mnormand said:


> Owners.. What's your take on that mini receiver? Good bad easy quiet?


It's easy to use and works good. Ratchet straps are always a little noisy, but I like the stability they provide.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I was considering this stand and went for the Chippawa ghost instead. So far so good....but might pick up the m7 also wring that out as well and see what I like better


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

*M7 with LW stick quiver*

Millenium M7 with LW stick quiver pic


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

I use 3 LW sticks on bottom and last step I use a Summit Buck Step. Easier to hang stand with 2 secure feet.


----------



## kk1340 (Dec 29, 2005)

Are you using the bracket system and how does that work. Looking into getting this stand .


----------



## Wilsonslawn (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

ah very good, thanks for all the replies and pics. I'll probably get an M7, and give it a spin. 

Far as I know, that is the lightest stand with a suspended mesh seat.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Did anyone accurately weigh this stand with and without the bracket, right out the box? My last M100U was supposed to weigh 11.5# per the website and the box, and it was actually 16+ without the bracket. Man I was so disappointed I called Hunting Solutions in Jackson and spoke with an exec who had no good answer. Typical China build, spec it out here, dictate materials, then China starts subbing different materials to save money. That was pretty ridiculous to miss it that bad. Big thread on AT about same from lots of new owners.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The weight is posted in the tread....


----------



## alabamabowman (Dec 1, 2005)

Is the cam lock smaller than the one provided with the m100u or the same?


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

The reciever is the same size.


----------



## Wilsonslawn (Jul 30, 2011)

Same.


----------



## rdhuge (Mar 10, 2013)

Just ordered on last Thursday, how long did shipping take for those of you that ordered online? Ready to try it out!


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Mine shipped out today! Only 1 state away, lol


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

i am ordering one today mackspw has them for 169 and 8 shipping. mine should be here by monday. I already have m100 and love it. this on will be for farther walks and such.


----------



## jackULL (Sep 3, 2015)

To WilsonSlawn, what did you replace the bracket belt with, is that a LW replacement belt? As you may know the ratchet belt that comes with the bracket is soooo noisy. I tried replacing it with a rope, but it's not snagging that well to the tree.


----------



## Wilsonslawn (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it's a lone wolf strap. Works great


----------



## CJ87 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have used Wilsonslawn setup and the m7 set up rigged like his is the real deal for the run and gun hunter.


----------



## jackULL (Sep 3, 2015)

Wilsonslawn said:


> Yes it's a lone wolf strap. Works great


Does the LW strap snugs well, same as the original noisy heavy ratchet strap that came with it?


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

The lone wolf stick quiver works amazing on this stand.


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

The seat allowed me to sit all day. Its as lightweight as advertised. Its the real deal. I plan on getting the bow holder accessory for Christmas. #awesomestand


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sitting in mine for first time right now.

I bolted on a LW v-bracket to try w strap but it tilts the stand a bit forward so will R&D more at home this wk.


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

Did a 4 1/2hr sit this a.m. in it. Yesterday same in my LW assault. M7 is more comfortable, not even close. Still don't like the pin bolt that you have to use to hook the receiver and the ratchet. I know that it's only 2.5lbs lighter than LW but it makes a big difference carring and setting up.


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

If the stand tilts down with the LW V bracket you would have to trim the V bracket teeth. It's pushing top of stand out too far


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

All you guys putting a ton of climbing sticks on your stand go on YouTube diy sport men and try the one stick method I started doing that this year and its amazing so much quicker quieter and lighter


----------



## MO Sportsman (Aug 6, 2013)

Just got to try out my new M7 over the last 3 days. I'm impressed. Very comfy. Worth every penny.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

highhunting 38 said:


> If the stand tilts down with the LW V bracket you would have to trim the V bracket teeth. It's pushing top of stand out too far


Thought about doing that, but instead relocated the Vbracket off the tongue, and directly onto the frame post above the tongue. Sets right now. I use a LW strap around tree and hook both loops together with biner. Then slip tongue into strap, and tighten strap. Fast, lightweight, and quiet. Also have system to clip 4 sticks to stand, and climb an set sticks, w only bow on ground on pull rope. 

Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

Is it possible to show pic of that?


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

I am sitting in mine. I climb with 3 muddy sticks now and I can get 21
To 23 ft up about everytime. I have webbing loops for extra light weight steps. This is my new favorite stand for sure.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Barlow96 said:


> I am sitting in mine. I climb with 3 muddy sticks now and I can get 21
> To 23 ft up about everytime. I have webbing loops for extra light weight steps. This is my new favorite stand for sure.


Pics of your stick set up?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

highhunting 38 said:


> Millenium M7 with LW stick quiver pic



Can you give more detail on your stick set-up ?
Why the summit stick added in there ?

Kyle


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

I like the Summit stick last because the amount of surface area to put both feet at once. Makes hanging a stand much easier for me. I have 4 LW sticks but like using 3 with 1 of the buck steps.


----------



## Swamp Rabbit (Jun 19, 2006)

I have been looking at this stand for a while. Can it be retro fit with a LW Bat Wing and versa button some how? I emailed them and they said they would have a foot rest out next year for it. If a man can put a bat wing and versa button on one and then add foot rest........ prolly won't ever need another stand.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

As requested.. Works fine for me, no issues. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Sandor27 (Aug 31, 2012)

jet.com has these on sale right now for $139.09 with a 15% off code and free shipping. Total to your door *$118.22*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gonna be my lightweight setup for 2016-17.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

mnormand said:


> As requested.. Works fine for me, no issues.


I'd strongly suggest somehow protecting the nylon strap from the contacting corner edges of that tongue.
I've seen a weight-rated lifting sling used in a crane-rigging operation fail when it was cut while in contact with a similar plate welded to the top edge of a steel truss.
The truss weighed over 12 thousand pounds and fell about ten feet.
We were lucky nobody got killed. 

You're not dealing with that much weight by far, but neither is your strap as heavy by far. 
Principle is the same-it could cut it.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks taped to me


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

KRONIIK said:


> I'd strongly suggest somehow protecting the nylon strap from the contacting corner edges of that tongue.
> .




Yep taped up even more where you can't see it. No issues, thanks. 

On a similar note, reminder to all to check -all- gear. I just took down three locons left up all season, squirrels had chewed into one LW stick strap. Usually I leave all that gear stowed in the camp for the summer, but brought everything home on the 5 hr trip, for a close maintenance examination of all during the off season.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

OK, I see the tape now; didn't earlier. 
I'm happy as long as you are.



(It IS Super High-Tensile, 50,000 PSI, Mil-Spec 100 MPH, High-Carbon Steel-reinforced Gorrilla Tape, isn't it?) :aniangel:


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

alloutsmith3 said:


> .... I ended up getting it for $90 shipped so that didn't hurt...


Where did you find it for that price?


----------



## jweir99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Is the seat on the M7 the same size as the other similar seat models (like the M25, M60)? It looks to be a bit smaller without the curved down section on the front. I don't think I'd miss that, but I don't know that I'd want the seat to be narrower and/or less deep.


----------



## jweir99 (Feb 1, 2016)

jweir99 said:


> Is the seat on the M7 the same size as the other similar seat models (like the M25, M60)? It looks to be a bit smaller without the curved down section on the front. I don't think I'd miss that, but I don't know that I'd want the seat to be narrower and/or less deep.


M7 arrives today - I'll do the side by side seat comparison today and follow up for everyone's reference.


----------



## jweir99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Seat on the M7 is the same width as the standard hang on seat used in the other models. The seat is about 6in shorter in total depth on the M7 though. Most of that depth is lost by removing the downward contouring near the front of the seat that's meant to contour with your lower hamstring/knee. Taller people probably won't notice as much. Doesn't seem to be a deal breaker to me, still more comfortable than a standard seat with a cushion. Fit and finish on the stand is quality, and man it sure is light and mobile (and compact for sure).


----------



## Outdoorlife89 (Feb 24, 2014)

Why not bring this thread back to life??

Im looking into getting one of these(M7) or a hawk helium. I was also thinking M100U but thats still heavier than Id like, plus I saw where many guys were getting stands that weighed 16 lbs!? Im assuming if I can sit 5-6 hours in an el cheopo sportsmans guide stand or similar, Ill be able to hunt all day in this...lol. Im really torn between these two models


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Outdoorlife89 said:


> Why not bring this thread back to life??
> 
> Im looking into getting one of these(M7) or a hawk helium. I was also thinking M100U but thats still heavier than Id like, plus I saw where many guys were getting stands that weighed 16 lbs!? Im assuming if I can sit 5-6 hours in an el cheopo sportsmans guide stand or similar, Ill be able to hunt all day in this...lol. Im really torn between these two models



Pad seat, or sling type seat, pick your poison. My butt much prefers the later by a long shot. It's all about keeping still for long hours.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's an update.

I sat many hours in the m7 this past week and it was super comfortable. A breeze for me to hang, comfortable, quiet, and many more reasons make this my favorite lightweight stand. The only thing I wished it had was a footrest.


----------



## Outdoorlife89 (Feb 24, 2014)

Do they make a footrest for that model now? I thought I seen that they do but maybe it was for different models?

Are you guys having a problem with this stand not being able to level to your tree like some of the others can?


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i bet you could bolt the lw foot rests on this stand. just drill a hole in each side and bolt them on. that's all you do with a lw stand to mount them. i think they run about $20.


----------



## jackULL (Sep 3, 2015)

I've had since last year, using 4 small Leverage sticks. Very light total weight. I'm 5'7 153 lbs. and this stand is perfect. I replace the rachet with a LW belt
My issue with this, it needs to either put a 8 mm accessory cord at the bottom of the stand or modify it with versa button and another LW belt. It was wobbly going in & out of the stand. But after some modification, I dont think there's anything out there that is lighter & quieter than this combo or mod. Hope it helps...


----------



## Shed Magnet (Sep 2, 2014)

I use the stick quiver, and a lone wolf strap on mine. Used it Thursday for the first time, very comfortable. I only have one thing I wish they would do, if the bracket had versa button nothing else would touch this stand for a mobile hunter. The threaded pin and getting it through the strap takes two hands and is a lil awkward in the dark. That is nit picking though, its an awesome stand.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Outdoorlife89 said:


> Do they make a footrest for that model now? I thought I seen that they do but maybe it was for different models?
> 
> Are you guys having a problem with this stand not being able to level to your tree like some of the others can?


i called millennium middle of last week and asked if they had a footrest for this stand and their answer was no.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I could make you a foot rest for any stand. Just depends if you're willing to drill and or weld.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

I looked at this stand last night at a store, if you like to run and gun I am sure it's great. I just hang 95% of mine several months prior to the season. I know they are comfortable cause I have a bunch of m50 stands and they are great, I just like a larger platform. I save my summit hawk stands for ones I throw up quick.


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

I sat in this stand all day for a few days last year. The seat is awesome and I give the stand a 10. 

As stated, the only thing that could be improved is the mounting bracket, but still its fine once its hung.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Does it have a platform leveler? or seat leveler?


----------



## Outdoorlife89 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone and the offer to make a footrest jlh

How about a seat or platform leveler? Doesnt look like it does when I look up the specs and info on this stand.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

It doesn't have a way to level it.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

This wkd got all my many stands out the shed for QC, in preparation for use soon. I like this M7 so much I was tempted to buy another one, though not sure why LOL! This is my go-to carry in/out stand. With 4 LW sticks using lightweight ropes, rope step extensions, and other mods, I have the whole package strapped together just a hair over 20# total. Go up the tree with stand and sticks in one trip, pull up bow and pack, and hunt. Nice.... I may revert to a fanny pack instead at times...backpacks generate too much ground scent if not careful. Season getting close!


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

Went to order versa buttons to put on bottom platform of M7. Lone Wolf ask for application (stand or stick) of versa buttons when ordering. I'm assuming the hardware may be different. Anyone know which one to order for mounting on platform and using a bottom cam strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

born2kill said:


> Went to order versa buttons to put on bottom platform of M7. Lone Wolf ask for application (stand or stick) of versa buttons when ordering. I'm assuming the hardware may be different. Anyone know which one to order for mounting on platform and using a bottom cam strap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Someone said on here the XOP versabutton is metal, if so, get those instead. All the versabuttons I ever owned were all the same size, the bolt may be longer would be the difference. I think the bolt on the stand is going to be very short if memory serves me. I think the stands versa has a hole in the tube you can put a ratchet through where as the sticks are different.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Chippewa ghost--8lbs, I have one, good for me--but 5'5", 135lbs--lol


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

I have this stand and would love to figure out where/how to install a versa button. I got the batwing installed. I just want to eliminate using the receiver bracket & ratchet. Carrying this receiver defeats the purpose of having an 8lb stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

I just use the tongue of the stand to slip inside a strong tree strap or such. Also could take my LW strap, turn the end loops inside each other to form bigger loops, and slip the tongue inside those, and tighten. I didn't see any real need for the versabutton with that tongue on there. Have to make sure the tongue doesn't have any sharp edges in all cases. Looking at my pics again, I could easily mount a Vbutton on front side of stand post. 

Usual disclaimer...death and destruction could result...don't try this at home, etc.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

About to put versa buttons on the base or a single on the stand post. Haven't decided on which yet but definitely want the use of a bottom strap to prevent kick outs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

Is the stand the same width as the m100u? If so you might be able to use their m100u footrest. Could someone measure the width at the front end of the stand?


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

Order the versa button from XOP, they are metal and like them better than the lone wolf. The other thing you can do is add a longer bolt at the base and put hooks on each side like the original Lone Wolf Assualt had. I had to do this with one of my stands because the platform support went straight down the middle and I could not fold the seat flat on the platform.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Can any of you doing versa button mods (lonewolf or XOP) post up some pictures? Thanks.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Pittstate23 said:


> Here's an update.
> 
> I sat many hours in the m7 this past week and it was super comfortable. A breeze for me to hang, comfortable, quiet, and many more reasons make this my favorite lightweight stand. The only thing I wished it had was a footrest.


I emailed Millenium last week about a footrest for the M7 and M60U. The reply email said that a foot rest has been designed for these stands and should be available soon.


----------



## jacob1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bumping this up for any and all pics of ways you can eliminate the receiver and tounge. 
My thought is to buy the lone wolf v-bracket and go from there?


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Used my set Fri pm. Just wrap a LW strap around tree, and drop tongue in, pull strap tight. Pretty simple, fast, quiet. Taped up tongue plenty to prevent sharp edges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

E-2 said:


> Can any of you doing versa button mods (lonewolf or XOP) post up some pictures? Thanks.


I have the M100 and it was a cinch to add the versa buttons because there were already bolts in the bottom section of the stand. However, I don't see those bolts in the pics of the M7 (I don't own one).

Here's a pic (not mine, but same exact setup)

http://s263.photobucket.com/user/jamesfreddyc/media/03162014_CellPicDownload093_zps1f417c07.jpg.html


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ned250 said:


> I have the M100 and it was a cinch to add the versa buttons because there were already bolts in the bottom section of the stand. However, I don't see those bolts in the pics of the M7 (I don't own one).
> 
> Here's a pic (not mine, but same exact setup)
> 
> http://s263.photobucket.com/user/jamesfreddyc/media/03162014_CellPicDownload093_zps1f417c07.jpg.html


Thank you


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

M7 does have holes for this, I did the same using washers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Has anyone taken the tongue off and installed a v-bracket? I'm not sure I like the idea of the tongue and strap idea.... It seems as if it would move?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

jacob1 said:


> Has anyone taken the tongue off and installed a v-bracket? I'm not sure I like the idea of the tongue and strap idea.... It seems as if it would move?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did add the V bracket... perfect position for me...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2748001&page=3&p=1083276449#post1083276449


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

Only thing lift I need for my M7 is a footrest. I'll wait to see if they come out with one for it. If not I'll probably fabricate one up for it for next season. Did the molle system with it and swapped at the ratchet strap for a lonewolf strap. So no more noise and super light weight carrying it in.


----------



## BigAl1142 (Aug 7, 2016)

Here is mine with lone wolf strap and footrest


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

BigAl1142, can you also post a pic of your lone wolf mod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl1142 (Aug 7, 2016)

Here is the lone wolf foot rests


----------



## BigAl1142 (Aug 7, 2016)

Buckle on lone wolf strap with bicycle inner tube over it to silence it


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

How does your LW Strap connect to the Millenium Receiver? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

GloryDaysDesign said:


> How does your LW Strap connect to the Millenium Receiver?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are some other threads here on that, but you have to have the newer ratchet receiver type, it has two bolts that are easily removable, just take them out, insert the LW strap loop and put the bolt back in. The other side works the same as it would with the Millenium ratchet strap.

Edit: here is a lengthy discussion on the topic, you will not the OP comes back later and says he does not recommend this mod, so who knows.

http://www.theohiooutdoors.com/showthread.php?9348-Millennium-Receiver-Bracket-Upgrade


----------



## kfilament (Jan 27, 2016)

BigAl1142 said:


> View attachment 4983418
> 
> Here is the lone wolf foot rests



Interesting idea. How does it affect packing?


----------



## BigAl1142 (Aug 7, 2016)

kfilament said:


> Interesting idea. How does it affect packing?


Seat lays right against it. Doesnt affect it all, no noise/ metal on metal contact


----------



## BigAl1142 (Aug 7, 2016)

Does everyone kneel on the seat and lift the platform up a little with their foot and let the stand drop a little then cam lock their stand into place by stepping down on the platform? I do this with all loc ons when I set them. Takes away all the wiggle.


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

Seems like this mod is working pretty well just practicing at home. I still want to put a ratchet strap around the seat post for addt'l support. Hoping the bolt that gets removed on the Millenium Bracket is easy to remove in the cold weather. 

Would love a tutorial on installing a versa button on the front post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

GloryDaysDesign said:


> Seems like this mod is working pretty well just practicing at home. I still want to put a ratchet strap around the seat post for addt'l support. Hoping the bolt that gets removed on the Millenium Bracket is easy to remove in the cold weather.
> 
> Would love a tutorial on installing a versa button on the front post.
> 
> ...




Looks good. In my case I knew right away I didn't want to be fooling with removal/insert of that bolt while standing high in tree in dark, cold, etc each time I used this mobile setup. I loved the LW metal EZ hang hook...man that was about as fast, small, lightweight, and quiet for a pre-hang system out there. Wish I could incorporate that into the M7 !


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

I like the LW strap just not undoing the bolt which would be easy to drop while hanging.


----------



## Outdoorlife89 (Feb 24, 2014)

Can I see some close up pictures of this bolt and strap that you guys are talking about on the M7?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

Forget the ratchet strap.Buy some of the chain brackets.Cut off all bot three or four links,attach a c-bolts and hook the LW strap to that.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

dougell said:


> Forget the ratchet strap.Buy some of the chain brackets.Cut off all bot three or four links,attach a c-bolts and hook the LW strap to that.


That's what I did. The quick links are much easier to work with than the bolt on the ratchet strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

Quick links will also fit into bolt that goes into receiver. Don't need chain receiver for that


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

highhunting 38 said:


> Quick links will also fit into bolt that goes into receiver. Don't need chain receiver for that


What is a C-Bolt or Quicklink? Pics please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

There's some decent info. here since I've always used climbers or ladder stands. Interesting read so far


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

GloryDaysDesign said:


> What is a C-Bolt or Quicklink? Pics please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. I had seen some others using this method, but with rock climbing caribeeners. It may just be me, but I also have a hard time getting these quick links unscrewed with all the tension on the chain.


----------



## Waymore (Dec 14, 2012)

I just picked one up and will hang similar to how mnorman does but with no tree bracket. In a couple tests the stand was very stable. I will another strap for bottom. One idea I had to be able to adjust seat is to install velcro to where bolt rests and then velcro to some pre-made pieces of either aluminum or wood in various depths 1/4, 1/2 etc that could be attached to post. This obviously will only raise the seat up. I see no way to lower seat.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

really wish they had a leveling system, there stands look really comfortable but seems the lack of leveling would really limit it.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> really wish they had a leveling system, there stands look really comfortable but seems the lack of leveling would really limit it.


The M60 has an adjustable platform. It is a little bigger stand but is still pretty light.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ShaneC said:


> The M60 has an adjustable platform. It is a little bigger stand but is still pretty light.


Looks pretty nice, wonder if it makes its weight. sounds like the 100u is several pounds over. Will have to look into it more, thanks


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thought I would post my M7 setup with Jim Stepps. I am looking for a way mount 5 to 6 leverage sticks (the short ones) to the stand. The leverage sticks go up much faster and I can get just as high with 6 of them as I can with 10 Stepps. The Stepps are heavier but pack up very compact. The Leverage sticks are lighter but take up much more space.

Any ideas on mounting Leverage sticks to an M7???????


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I came up with this for the leverage sticks and the M7. 22 lbs. total


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Pittstate23 said:


> Here's a few pics. I'm 6'0" and wear size 11.5 shoes.


Thanks for wearing shorts when you took this picture...... Oh and thanks for the review on the stand. Hows it holding up?


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I came up with this for the leverage sticks and the M7. 22 lbs. total


Nice. Looks like you did the versa button mod on the sticks? I did so this weekend on mine and eliminated alternating foot pegs. dropped a pound a piece.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Now that is something I had not thought of. That would be 12 foot peg less on a 6 stick step up. Smart!


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

8.7 lbs plus a 2lb stick and 2lbs of rope to do a one stick climb that stand will take me down from14lbs on my back to12.7 nice gotta look into this


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone have any new info to share on the mods for this stand. Which Lone Wolf bracket? Standard V bracket or the offset one? Will the XOP bracket work? Anybody add versa buttons to the top and/or bottom? My M7 should be here today and I don't want to use the factory receiver so I'm looking for info before I order my new parts. Thanks.


----------



## herd1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Squirrels said:


> Anyone have any new info to share on the mods for this stand. Which Lone Wolf bracket? Standard V bracket or the offset one? Will the XOP bracket work? Anybody add versa buttons to the top and/or bottom? My M7 should be here today and I don't want to use the factory receiver so I'm looking for info before I order my new parts. Thanks.


I'm adding diy versa buttons to bottom of stand. Holes already there.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GloryDaysDesign (Sep 1, 2006)

I put the LW bracket on my M7, but took it off. We put the LW bracket above the M7 tongue - putting it higher did not allow the bracket to attach to the tree enough as it sat too far back. But when we put it on the tongue, the bracket pushed the top of the stand too far out, and there was a decent gap between the bottom stand teeth and the tree. It made the stand post angle too much, making the platform angle down. It wasn't drastic by any means, but enough to drive me crazy.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Squirrels and I have been chatting via PM while I was away from my computer...so I went back and looked at my posts #57 & 64... check out the way I mounted my V bracket...it sits absolutely perfect on the tree for me. I'm 6ft 195#.


----------



## herd1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Existing hole? Do you recall hardware spec's?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

GloryDaysDesign said:


> I put the LW bracket on my M7, but took it off. We put the LW bracket above the M7 tongue - putting it higher did not allow the bracket to attach to the tree enough as it sat too far back.


Could you explain this in more detail, not sure I follow. Also which bracket did you use, the bat wing or standard V?


----------



## herd1 (Dec 12, 2004)

I did this recently.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## herd1 (Dec 12, 2004)

And this









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Last night I messed with my stand for a little bit. Got to thinking on some things and began to ask myself some questions and make some observations.

- Ditching the stock ratchet strap for a cam buckle type strap is a no brainer, saves a half a pound (8oz) and is quieter. 

- For those (including myself) that have discussed/contemplated ditching the millennium bracket for another bracket mounted to the post (v-bracket, offset, or something else). What are we trying to accomplish there? Make the stand more stable? I haven't put my Lone Wolf offset bracket on yet to answer that yet myself. I will do that this weekend, maybe, depending on what the offset bracket and hardware scale. Which brings me to the second question of ditching the Millennium receiver bracket. Is the other reason I am considering this to save weight. That receiver is aluminum. Am I really going to save that much weight? (I will let you know the weight difference in the next couple days. 

- When my stand came in early this week, I unboxed it and grabbed a cam buckle strap from one of my Muddy Vantage stands. Went out in the back yard and put the strap on a tree, hooked the aluminum stud of the stand on the strap and cinched it down. To be honest, other than putting a strap around the lower portion of the stand I'm not sure anything else is needed to be done. If I conclude that to be the case then there is some weight savings cause you will be using no bracket at all. 

- I weighed the Millennium receiver with the Muddy cam buckle strap, it weighed 1 lb-2 oz, the Millennium receiver and stock ratchet strap weighed 1 lb-10 oz. My point from above is that I'm not sure there will be a significant weight savings by using the offset bracket I ordered from Lone Wolf (I will report back). If that is the case the only reason I can see to swap out the bracket is if it allowed better mounting options on less than straight trees. I believe I weighed the Millennium bracket by itself (with the two bolts) and it weighed 10oz. So doing the math (which I could be wrong) the stock ratchet is about a pound and the cam buckle I was using is about 8oz. 

Just some info I thought I would share, I will update once I can do some more tinkering/ testing.


----------



## BeastModeHunter (Sep 5, 2016)

This stand is incredible. It is light and the seat is awesome. I feel secure in it with the mounting bracket and use a separate lone wolf strap on the bottom. All I did was put a bolt with BIG washer coming out of the front of the base and hook my lone wolf loopes on it. Works great and it was under a $1.


----------



## byg (Sep 4, 2008)

Are you talking about removing the finger on the stand that goes in the bracket and just using the offset bracket from a lone wolf. Then just hang it like a lone wolf no bracket? Weight would not be an issue, just not having to bring more crap(bracket) with me. I hate to carry extra stuff. Let us know how it works out, I would investigate myself but don't have a offset bracket


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

herd1 said:


> And this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea!!!! I hate the bolt. Why would you design something that could be so easily lost in the woods in the dark. They should have made a hook with a spring loaded latch to make sure the strap stayed in the hook.


----------



## parker18 (Nov 27, 2012)

Any updates on regard to adding the lonewofe offset bracket on this stand. I used my m7 for the first time yesterday. Very sturdy and comfortable. But if we could shed the weight of that reciver it would be even better.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tagged


----------

